# قال اسحق نيوتن ذات مرة



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

]قال اسحق نيوتن ذات مرة 
" أستطيع أن آخذ تليسكوبي و أتطلع الي ملايين الأميال في الفضاء ..و لكنني أستطيع أيضا أن أذهب الي غرفتي و أصير بالصلاة أكثر اقترابا من الله و من السماوات مما لو استعنت بتلسكوبات الأرض كلهـــا "


ياريت أزرع فينا عادة الصلاة كل يوم ..نقف و نكلم ربنا عن كل شئ بيضايقنا أو يقلقنا ..نسكب الأمر أمامه ...فهو ليس خالقك فقط أو أباك لكنه أوفي صديق ..مشي موسي مع الله و تحدث معه كصديق و الله نفسه (كان يكلم موسي وجها لوجه ..كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه ..) ( خر33: 11 )

و في صلاتنا ...لا ننسي الصلاة لأجل بعضنا البعض

( صلــــــــوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكي تشفوا طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها )
( يع 5: 16 ) ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 ديسمبر 2009)

قول جميل 
شكرا لكــــ
تحيتي​


----------



## christianbible5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> أستطيع أن آخذ تليسكوبي و أتطلع الي ملايين الأميال في الفضاء ..و لكنني أستطيع أيضا أن أذهب الي غرفتي و أصير بالصلاة أكثر اقترابا من الله و من السماوات مما لو استعنت بتلسكوبات الأرض كلهـــا "
> 
> 
> ياريت أزرع فينا عادة الصلاة كل يوم ..نقف و نكلم ربنا عن كل شئ بيضايقنا أو يقلقنا ..نسكب الأمر أمامه ...فهو ليس خالقك فقط أو أباك لكنه أوفي صديق ..مشي موسي مع الله و تحدث معه كصديق و الله نفسه (كان يكلم موسي وجها لوجه ..كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه ..) ( خر33: 11 )
> ...


*تأمل رائع حبيبي...*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*
*شكرا لك...*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> قول جميل
> شكرا لكــــ
> تحيتي​


الرب يبارك مرورك الرائع جدا شكرا​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *تأمل رائع حبيبي...*
> *الرب يبارك خدمتك...*
> *شكرا لك...*


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
شكرا للمرور الطيب



​


----------



## نونوس14 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رااااااااااااائع جدا استاذ النهيسى*
*ميرسى كتير ع التأمل الرائع ده*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقوال جميله
شكرا استاذى النهيسى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *رااااااااااااائع جدا استاذ النهيسى*
> *ميرسى كتير ع التأمل الرائع ده*
> *ربنا يباركك*


الرب يبارك مرورك الرائع جدا 
شكرا​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *اقوال جميله
> شكرا استاذى النهيسى
> *​


الرب يبارك مرورك الرائع جدا 

شكرا​


----------



## العراقيه (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*قول رائع*

*ميرسيه على الموضوع الجميل*​


----------

